

ClearSlide acquires SlideRocket from VMware - jasmueller
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/05/clearslide-buys-sliderocket-from-vmware/

======
mfkp
Finally, an acquisition that actually makes sense (unlike VMware's attempt).

